# Powakaddy winter wheels



## bobmac (Feb 15, 2010)

I was lucky enough to recieve a pair of these new wheels from the GM team to try.
I used them on Saturday and Sunday on a course that was very wet and muddy.
I can happily report they were excellent 
Powakaddy have changed the lever to release the wheels to a simple push button. This is a great improvement as the old lever was a bit fiddley.
The wheels themselves are very good in the mud and hardly leave a mark.There was no sliping and sliding on hills and the grip was superb.
More importantly I feel, the mud doesn't stick to them like it did to the old wheels.

However, I do have several issues.
1. The size. They are considerably wider than the old wheels so if space is a problem in your car, this is something to check before you buy.

2. Price. If you do decide to buy these new wheels, you won't get much change out of Â£65.
I have spoken to several people at my club and they would have been happier paying Â£30-Â£40. They all thought Â£65 was a bit pricey.
3. Will all clubs allow them instead of the familiar hedgehogs?


Overall, a very good product if you play alot of golf in the winter on muddy courses, but may be a bit difficult to justify the cost to HID.


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 15, 2010)

My mate had these on the other day we played. They looked a bit odd to start with and he said the same as Bob. They worked really well and didnt cause him or the course any probs. He wasnt bothered about the cost he's minted


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2010)

The question is, will clubs accept them, or just use the old 'no trolleys' excuse. If so, it is a lot of money for no real benefit. Ok, so you aren't damaging the course, but it is only you out of all the others playing. It isn't going to make a lot of difference to overall course condition.

Nice idea. Why not fit them as standard on all new trolleys? Otherwise you are buying 2 sets of wheels.

More of an issue to me is mud clearance on the front wheel. Having this jam up, and skid along is just as bad as the rear wheels slipping, and it drains your battery. I guess their design team haven't got round to this yet.

Can't understand how PK and Hillbilly can design trolleys in the UK, without enough mud clearance.


----------



## WhoGivesA (Feb 15, 2010)

I was lucky enough to recieve a pair of these new wheels from the GM team to try.
		
Click to expand...

 OK whats the secret, how do some of you guys get to review kit courtesay of GM

I`d Gladly try out some of the gear from KRANK, BANG or SMT 
HINT HINT
never mind the hints  I`m not too proud  I`ll Beg if I have to.


----------



## madandra (Feb 16, 2010)

When I first seen the pictures of the new wider powakaddy wheels, this old classic ad came to mind.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqqZ28m8uCo


----------



## SharkAttack (Feb 16, 2010)

Bobmac

What are they made from? My course has a few hard blaize paths and the obvious car park run to the course. Will they wear and are they noisey off grass?

Shark


----------



## bobmac (Feb 16, 2010)

Bobmac

What are they made from? My course has a few hard blaize paths and the obvious car park run to the course. Will they wear and are they noisey off grass?

Shark
		
Click to expand...

They are made from hard rubber and no noisier or quieter than the normal wheels


----------

